
Programming languages: Don't bother learning these ones in 2019 - jonbaer
https://www.zdnet.com/article/programming-languages-dont-bother-learning-these-ones-in-2019/
======
HocusLocus
What ever you do, stay away from perl! It might give you access to CPAN, one
of the finest crowd sourced solution libraries ever created... with modules
for delving into data structures dating back to the earliest days of the
Internet, and plenty of shims into other things.

The way perl embraced regular expressions and integrated them into the
language structure cannot be beat.

Most perl vs. python discussions these days go like this:

python user: "It so much better then perl where you are forced to [contrived
and arbitrary example with weird syntax]"

perl user: "Looks OK, though I could do that better. How is it done in
python?"

python user: "In python, we just [contrived and arbitrary example with weird
syntax]. It's easy!"

